# UK's fastest 100mile TT



## gaz (7 Jul 2015)

https://www.strava.com/activities/339483882/overview

3:19:41 that puts the average speed at 30mph!

Just look at that power curve, perfect!!


----------



## Hacienda71 (7 Jul 2015)

Think this should be posted in the 100 miles in 5 hours challenge thread to give them someting to aim at.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2015)

I write about it a Sunday, what took you so long to catch up


----------



## Mugshot (7 Jul 2015)

From his profile pic it looks like he did it on a mountain bike too!


----------



## Rooster1 (7 Jul 2015)

Wow, that is sick. I was really chuffed with my 56 miles in the same time as this 100. How how how.


----------



## helston90 (7 Jul 2015)

Who's going to break the news that his ride states 99.9 miles? 
His HR is spot on as well- I think someone has been practicing.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2015)

He is 44 too, so not exactly a youngster.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ers-british-100-mile-time-trial-record-180632


----------



## potsy (7 Jul 2015)

Flag it!!


----------



## gaz (7 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> I write about it a Sunday, what took you so long to catch up


Where? had a look but couldn't see anything.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2015)

gaz said:


> Where? had a look but couldn't see anything.



I think it was on a topic about first TT.


----------



## screenman (7 Jul 2015)

Good write up by the man himself.

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=102173


----------



## palinurus (7 Jul 2015)

That's amazing. The course record on my local 10 course (it's a fairly 'slow' course admittedly) is 19:59/ 30 mph and that was set by a 38 year-old pro cyclist.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Oct 2020)

A time of 3 8' 14" by Jonathan Shubert. Provisional record


View: https://twitter.com/steve_abraham74/status/1318965747247386625


----------



## matticus (24 Oct 2020)

Different record I think. Not a TT?


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2020)

Not CTT but RRA. Nevertheless it is a time-trial.


----------



## matticus (25 Oct 2020)

To me, a TT is a race between multiple competitors.
This was a record attempt. 
I don't know any formal definitions of either term, so I might be out of my depth here ...


----------



## Chris S (25 Oct 2020)

The winner's average speed in the TDF is only about 25mph. I think we've got another champion in the making.


----------



## Ian H (25 Oct 2020)

matticus said:


> To me, a TT is a race between multiple competitors.
> This was a record attempt.
> I don't know any formal definitions of either term, so I might be out of my depth here ...



In a time-trial the riders must start at not less than minute intervals. In this case the interval was 27yrs (Ian Cammish's 1993 record).


----------



## matticus (28 Oct 2020)

https://www.cyclist.co.uk/news/8802...st-100-miles-cycled-set-in-2-hours-20-minutes

(probably already on this forum somewhere, but new to me!)
A slightly different angle to this record attempt:

"
There was a reason Ornee attempted this new record, of course, not simply because he wanted to get dizzy around a speedway track. In fact, it was after an incident that many of us cyclists are faced with at least once in our riding careers.

'Last May I was hit by an SUV while cycling. It was a near-death experience that has changed my life. After post-crash surgery, I recovered while riding indoors to rebuild fitness, but I was hesitant to get back on the road,' explained Ornee.

'Honestly, I was scared. Cars and bikes clash too often. We’re supposed to share the roads, but several issues including poor infrastructure, driver education, distracted driving and road rage – because that cyclist forced me to slow down for five seconds – regularly place cyclists in danger.

'Fast moving bikes belong on the road. Heck, we can go over 42mph for 100 miles! Going over 10mph isn’t safe on a shared sidewalk or bike path with walkers, dogs, families and driveways.

'Cars and bikes can and should co-exist! They shouldn’t be enemies, they should be friends! Frustrated and scared for my life, I thought, wouldn’t it be cool if a car and bike teamed up for a change and did something spectacular?'

"


----------



## matticus (28 Oct 2020)

Yes, I noted that connection. They did choose rather different records to take on!

Article doesn't say what level Ornee competed at; IIRC Coker was pretty close to semi-pro status, and has had pretty impressive results post-year-record.


----------



## Ian H (28 Oct 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> That's an interesting one. 100 miles while drafting a car at 42 mph.


The RRA wouldn't accept that kind of thing.


----------



## matticus (29 Oct 2020)

pffft. They really need to move with the times.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Nov 2020)

It would appear that he's just done it again. Only quicker.

View: https://twitter.com/24HourMaths/status/1323257218876268545


----------



## matticus (2 Nov 2020)

I'd like to see him do that in the opposite direction!


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Mar 2021)

My uncle Alan Boden was a sub 4hr hundred miler back in the sixties when there were very few riders that quick. 

How times have changed.


----------



## ColinJ (18 Mar 2021)

GuyBoden said:


> My uncle Alan Boden was a sub 4hr hundred miler back in the sixties when there were very few riders that quick.
> 
> How times have changed.
> 
> View attachment 579283


That position looks really uncomfortable - I can't believe that they rode so hard for so long scrunched up like that!


----------



## ColinJ (19 Mar 2021)

I was watching a video of Graeme Obree in a wind tunnel in a different thread earlier, and his original crouched position was a bit like the position in those photos (only with his arms tucked in more) and equally uncomfortable-looking!


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (20 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> I was watching a video of Graeme Obree in a wind tunnel in a different thread earlier, and his original crouched position was a bit like the position in those photos (only with his arms tucked in more) and equally uncomfortable-looking!



Hi the tucked in position only looks uncomfortable  when a person is fit the spine etc. is very flexible,of all the riders Alf Engers was really the Master of this type of position.










A.R.B


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2021)

It's not taken from the front view like those other two pictures, but he does look more stretched out. The angle at their elbows looks less than 90 degrees, but at his, more like 120-odd?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (20 Mar 2021)

Woman’s record on a recumbent bike is 2 hours 48. Average 35.5 mph. Men’s record 2 hours 33, average 39.1 mph.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> Woman’s record on a recumbent bike is 2 hours 48. Average 35.5 mph. Men’s record 2 hours 33, average 39.1 mph.



Good point to show what can happen at the extreme!  it's lucky the recumbent bike is such an obvious type of bike & position,otherwise people would have got away with using it in normal TT's 
As I have shown in my other thread below that the Time Trialling Records Rules have to change...

Change The Time Trialling Records Rules - Because of the 7 km+ / 8 minute+ Advantage!

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/c...ecause-of-the-7-km-8-minute-advantage.272853/





A.R.B


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Good point to show what can happen at the extreme!  it's lucky the recumbent bike is such an obvious type of bike & position,otherwise people would have got away with using it in normal TT's
> As I have shown in my other thread below that the Time Trialling Records Rules have to change...
> 
> Change The Time Trialling Records Rules - Because of the 7 km+ / 8 minute+ Advantage!
> ...



That’s not even the extreme these days. Those records are over 11 years old. Faster times are possible but they aren’t attempted very often.


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (21 Mar 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> That’s not even the extreme these days. Those records are over 11 years old. Faster times are possible but they aren’t attempted very often.



Why do you think that is ? is it just possible that they have a Guilty conscience ?

I would love to see the day when a rider can turn up at a TT riding any bike that he has a chance of winning! and I am talking about Penny farthings and any old school bikes! and what I mean by that is a (MTAF) score in minutes at the side of their name, that has to be deducted from the finish time they do! 
Nowadays it's almost like the rider with the most expensive Aerodynamic bike is going to win! 




A.R.B


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Why do you think that is ? is it just possible that they have a Guilty conscience ?
> 
> I would love to see the day when a rider can turn up at a TT riding any bike that he has a chance of winning! and I am talking about Penny farthings and any old school bikes! and what I mean by that is a (MTAF) score in minutes at the side of their name, that has to be deducted from the finish time they do!
> Nowadays it's almost like the rider with the most expensive Aerodynamic bike is going to win!
> ...



Was always thus.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Nowadays it's almost like the rider with the most expensive Aerodynamic bike is going to win!


You have a thing about the bikes, but where do you stand on the question of TT riders effectively drafting trucks on busy dual carriageways?

You could have somebody riding a 50 year old bike but going faster than a similar rider would have done 50 years ago because the roads are so much busier now.


----------



## matticus (21 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You have a thing about the bikes, but where do you stand on the question of TT riders effectively drafting trucks on busy dual carriageways?
> 
> You could have somebody riding a 50 year old bike but going faster than a similar rider would have done 50 years ago because the roads are so much busier now.


The problem driving all this is the UK obsession with TIMES instead of racing.
How many people remember Pog's time at the critical TT of 2020? 
Vs
How many remember Lemonds winning margin over Fignon??


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> Why do you think that is ? is it just possible that they have a Guilty conscience ?
> 
> I would love to see the day when a rider can turn up at a TT riding any bike that he has a chance of winning! and I am talking about Penny farthings and any old school bikes! and what I mean by that is a (MTAF) score in minutes at the side of their name, that has to be deducted from the finish time they do!
> Nowadays it's almost like the rider with the most expensive Aerodynamic bike is going to win!
> ...


Failed to break the record set in 1886 though.
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-44494577


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (22 Mar 2021)

ColinJ said:


> You have a thing about the bikes, but where do you stand on the question of TT riders effectively drafting trucks on busy dual carriageways?
> 
> You could have somebody riding a 50 year old bike but going faster than a similar rider would have done 50 years ago because the roads are so much busier now.



There will always be too many variables with Road TT's until there are strict clear rules,so that everyone uses the same type of bike in the same conditions! and is my reason for liking the Hour Track Record so much! 
Just like they have done with Table Tennis,they have a version called Ping Pong where everyone has to use the same type of Racket! no more extra Spin,Speed,Lightness,etc. for one player that can afford the latest best Racket! if you can't play well in Ping Pong then you ain't gonna win! 



A.R.B


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> There will always be too many variables with Road TT's until there are strict clear rules,so that everyone uses the same type of bike in the same conditions! and is my reason for liking the Hour Track Record so much!
> Just like they have done with Table Tennis,they have a version called Ping Pong where everyone has to use the same type of Racket! no more extra Spin,Speed,Lightness,etc. for one player that can afford the latest best Racket! if you can't play well in Ping Pong then you ain't gonna win!
> 
> A.R.B


Same game, but renamed table tennis, due to copyright issues over the name Ping Pong in competition usage.

Paddles not rackets.


----------



## matticus (22 Mar 2021)

Bats please!


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (23 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> Same game, but renamed table tennis, due to copyright issues over the name Ping Pong in competition usage.
> 
> Paddles not rackets.



Let's Stick with the official ITTF term is "racket".[1] 

A basic *table tennis paddle* (also known as a "racket", "club", or "bat") is used by table tennis players. The table tennis paddle is usually made from laminated wood covered with rubber on one or two sides depending on the player's grip. Unlike a conventional "racket", it does not include strings strung across an open frame. The USA generally uses the term "paddle" while Europeans and Asians use the term "bat" and the official ITTF term is "racket".[1]


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Table_tennis_racket





A.R.B


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (23 Mar 2021)

Dogtrousers said:


> So what's the fastest anyone's ever done 100 miles on one of them?



No I said Let's Stick with the official ITTF term is "racket".[1]



A.R.B


----------



## Ian H (23 Mar 2021)

Anthony.R.Brown said:


> No I said Let's Stick with the official ITTF term is "racket".[1]
> A.R.B


You're saying TTs are a racket? Why is that?


----------



## matticus (23 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> You're saying TTs are a racket? Why is that?


No, but disc wheels are.

(and warm-up rollers)


----------



## Anthony.R.Brown (23 Mar 2021)

Ian H said:


> You're saying TTs are a racket? Why is that?



They are a Racket! because they will lead you up a river without a paddle


----------

